# Convertir señal cuadrada a senoidal



## aperfectcircle

Si tengo una señal cuadrada, ¿como la puedo convertir en senoidal?
Gracias a cualquier comentario


----------



## George

Así a bote pronto creo que es suficiente con un filtro RC para convertir la señal cuadrada en senoidal. Esto se puede aplicar si la señal es invariante y de frecuencia constante. Aplicando la fórmula R=1/(2*pi*C*f) se calcula el valor de la resistencia del filtro en función de la frecuencia de la onda cuadrada y un valor del condensador típico por ej 100nF.
Por otro lado es posible que haya algún tipo de integrado que realice la conversión.
saludos


----------



## JV

La solucion mas simple es un filtro pasabajos ya que como lo expresa Furier, la onda cuadrada es una suma de componentes senoidales, calculando una frecuencia de corte a la frecuencia de la onda cuadrada (como indica George) obtienes una senoidal. No conosco ningun integrado que lo haga, lo que si, si la frecuencia lo permite, se puede usar un filtro activo con un operacional.

Saludos..


----------



## felix1030

hola a todos del foro, tengo un problem tengo una onda cuadrada y tengo que pasarla a una onda senoidal me dijeron q a la onda cuadrada le podia `pasar por 4 filtros pasa bajos pero no se si va a funcionar si alguien me colabora como le puedo hacer ayudenme


----------



## capitanp

no no con un filtro pasabanda es suficiente


----------



## tiopepe123

Si que se puede, se trata de suprimir los armonicos, sobretodo el 3,5 y tambien  el 7 pero ya no es tan importante.

Soluciones:

Con filtros convencionales de segundo orden puestos en cascada, segun tu aplicacion a mas filtros menor distorsion, con ocho casi pura. Problema solo un pequeño rango de frecuencias.

Con filtros de capacidades conmutadas de 8 polos pasate pòr la pagina de linear o por la revista edn y busca en ideas, hay un esquema.

Finalmente con un conversor logaritmico con diodos tal y como funcionan el ICL o el MAX038
Se aprovecha la curba cuando el diodo empieza a conducir.


----------



## felix1030

eso es exatamente lo que tenia que hacer con los filtros muchas gracias pero no puedes ayudarme con las direcciones de esas paginas porq las busque y no las encontre.
despues de la etapa de los filtros tengo que amplificarlas con un TL084 tu creees que despues del filtrado se las pueda amplificar con ese integrado?
yo revise las hojas tecnicas y si tengo a la salida del filtrado 0.03mV la puedo amplificar


----------



## tiopepe123

Que metodo te has decantado?

Si como parece utilizas filtros normales de 2 polos, ese de 2 resistencias y 2 condensadores es facil aplicas la formula f=1/2*pi**r*c (ojo asegurate) .
Esa tension no me gusta nada 0.0.03mV eso no te funciona bien.
El operacional debe estar alimentado con una tension dual o una masa virtual.

Aunque el filtro pasabajos no amplifica en principio deberia atenuar poco

hombre buscarte los link es bastate trabajoso
Empieza por aqui:
http://www.epanorama.net/links/oscillator.html#sinewave

Si no recuerdo mal encontraras los de capacidades conmutadas


----------



## goxuard

hola!

Es asi como decis de hacerlo??lo he hecho los calculos con la forma de george,y 100nF el condensador.
se supone q tiene q salir esa onda al final o hecho algo mal?

GRACIAS!


----------



## KarlosDC23

goxuard dijo:


> hola!
> 
> Es asi como decis de hacerlo??lo he hecho los calculos con la forma de george,y 100nF el condensador.
> se supone q tiene q salir esa onda al final o hecho algo mal?
> 
> GRACIAS!


 

, pues a mi perspectiva (tambien lo simule como lo dice George) esta malo, pues esa señal de salida es una de descarga en el condensador, y todavia no llega a ser una real onda senoidal (magnitud + y -)


----------



## electroandres

es obio que no va a haber una onda senoidal solo con eso. En la pagina que voy a poner a continuacion, busquen la curva del capacitor y se van a dar cuenta por que esa forma.
http://www.scribd.com/doc/2372879/CARGA-Y-DESCARGA-DE-UN-CONDENSADOR


----------



## goxuard

claro,eso me parecia a mi tambien,entonces como harian para conseguir la onda senoidal que andamos buscando?he leido x algun sitio q con filtros activos,pero el resultado a mi me sale el mismo.............dale wey!


----------



## Fogonazo

Con este esquema consigues las 3 formas de onda, pero es de frecuencia *"Fija"*
Ver el archivo adjunto 5725​
En este post hay mas información y alguna capturas de simulación.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/circuitos-varios-12144/#post67993


----------



## goxuard

wenas!
gracias fogonazo!

   Cuando dices fija,te refieres a que ni con un potencimetro o un capacitador(condensador) variable, la podemos variar?


     y la segunda onda q*UE* sale(2 empezando por arriba) del esquema q*UE* has subido, que tipo de onda es,parece como la q*UE* me salia despues de meter la señal cuadrada en el filtro rc de paso bajo?


peace!


----------



## Fogonazo

goxuard dijo:


> .....
> Cuando dices fija,te refieres a que ni con un potencimetro o un capacitador(condensador) variable, la podemos variar?


La forma de onda de salida es el resultado de aplicar un filtro específico a una frecuencia específica, si varias uno, debes variar el otro para mantener el resultado.


> .....y la segunda onda q*UE* sale(2 empezando por arriba) del esquema q*UE* has subido, que tipo de onda es,parece como la q*UE* me salia despues de meter la señal cuadrada en el filtro rc de paso bajo?


Esa es la forma de onda correspondiente a solo una parte del filtro pasa-bajos y no es significativa.


----------



## goxuard

hola!

perdona fogonazo pero que componentes son esos 2 que te señalo en la imagen???
gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo

*C8 y C9* Capacitor electrolítico de 1uF 16V 
*RV1* Potenciómetro de 47 KOhms


----------



## KarlosDC23

Me gusto el diagrama y lo he simulado, sale correctamente como se muestra la imagen las señales, pero me gustaria hacerle alguna señalizacion o piloto para ver como actua. Si alguien sabe como hacerlo os gustaria que nos aportara

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

KaedusElectroRaik dijo:


> Me gusto el diagrama y lo he simulado.....


¿ Para que esos diodos sobre la base del transistor de salida ?


----------



## goxuard

ei!
lo estoy simulando en circuitmaker! y no se como poner los condesandores electrolitico a 16v????

y respecto al diseño q subistes,lo que hace el 555 es sacar una señal cuadrada no?
que sucede con la señal para convertirse en senoidal y triangular?
solo con divisores de tension?
y para sacar una de diente de sierra,con un integrador en la salida de la señal triangular seria suficiente?tb necesitaria un amplificador inversor o no?.

gracias


----------



## goxuard

ya resolvi el dilema de los condensadores electroliticos,pero sigo con la duda de como cnseguir la señal de diente de sierra y sobre cmo funciona el circuito,de todas maneras las simulaciones no son del todo perfectas,supongo q sera lo normal!!!!


----------



## KarlosDC23

goxuard dijo:


> ...de todas maneras las simulaciones no son del todo perfectas,supongo q sera lo normal!!!!


 
Me di cuenta cuando lo simule, ademas los valores de voltaje son muy pequeños


----------



## electroandres

Alguno lo tendria que hacer y probarlo en un osciloscopio


----------



## alekse

hola: estan muy interesantes sus aportes
como podria hacer para hacer un desfasador de señal seno o coseno a cuadrada 
y el circuito , si me podrian ayudar 
esperando su ayuda
atte
gracias por su iempo


----------



## jleonn

goxuard dijo:


> hola!
> 
> perdona fogonazo pero que componentes son esos 2 que te señalo en la imagen???
> gracias!


.....

..
....
hola... compañero... kisiera me hiciera el favor y me contara para que esta utilizando ese circuito aparte de convertir la señal cuadrada en senoidal...
..
le agradesco su respuesta......


----------



## alekse

gracias por su tiempo, lo neceito para hacer mi desfasador de seno a coseno ,de señal que quiero hacer para un trabajo  de estudio, esperando contra con su  valiosa ayuda 
atte
gracias por su tiempo


----------



## mkdenki

Fogonazo dijo:


> Con este esquema consigues las 3 formas de onda, pero es de frecuencia *"Fija"*
> Ver el archivo adjunto 5725​
> En este post hay mas información y alguna capturas de simulación.
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/circuitos-varios-12144/#post67993


De ante  mano se agradece por su tiempo. Necesito una senoidal de 1 a 5 ò 10 Hz, Podria ser posible que postees la forma y formulas para los filtros para "x" frecuencia del 555.
O de lo contrario "iluminame" como optener esta onda.
Estoy intentando hacerme un masajeador electrico, de esos de electroterapia, donde se pueda controlar el pulso, espera, tren y pausa. 
La portadora para modular la amplitud del pulso es de 1 a 10 hz, y no se como consegirlo. 
PD que sea una alternativa no muy sofisticada como utilizar pic.
Gracias


----------



## DATAGENIUS

Hola a todos, no sé si les interesa, pero existe un chip, el XR2206 que genera de casi 0 a 1MHz en onda cuadrada, triangular y senoidal con ajustes.

http://www.jaycar.com.au/images_uploaded/XR2206V1.PDF

Sin embargo, no sé si se le pueda aplicar una onda cuadrada y hacer que trabaje al ritmo y frecuencia que tu pretendes.

Lo dejo por si acaso


----------



## felipeyeah

en algun lugar leí que si se integra una señal cuadrada el resultado es una señal triangular, si esta se integra una vez más el resultado es una onda senoidal..

yo no lo eh echo.. pero iwall si sí es así con unos aplificadores operacionales en configuración integraador queda..


----------



## mkdenki

Saludos, despues de varios intentos consegui lo que mas o menos buscaba, solo que le falta siertos afines que, espero, puedan ayudarme.
Estoy abierto a cualquier recomendacion y/o sugerencia ya que en este circuito como podran ver e utilizado varios (por no decir caso todos) los dispocitivos "ideales" del Multisim, ya que con los otros me salia "dispositivo no encontrado..." o algo asi. 
Mi temor es que al momento de implementarlo no obtenga la onda que quiero.
Como Portadora esta el 555 (1KHz aprox).
La Moduladora esta un Puente Wien (1-50 Hz aprox).
Un modulador basico.
Un amplificador AMP OP
Y como elevador de tension en transformador.
Gracias por su tiempo.

PD.¿Que AMP OP recomendarian para el Puente Wien y para la amplificacion?


----------



## toquicam

Buenas tardes, necesitamos de su ayuda tenemos que generar un circuito de cambio de señal cuadrada de 3 kHz a senoidal de 27 kHz, es posible que alguien sepa como se debe realizar.


----------



## Fogonazo

toquicam dijo:


> Buenas tardes, necesitamos de su ayuda tenemos que generar un circuito de cambio de señal cuadrada de 3 kHz a senoidal de 27 kHz, es posible que alguien sepa como se debe realizar.



Busca información sobre sintetizador de frecuencias, PLL y divisor de frecuencia.


----------



## rosana vieira

buenas tardes retomando este tema, se me a presentado un problema referente al diseño de un circuito que reciba una onda senoidal  por el generador el circuito la convierta a cuadrada y esta luego en triangular, con la particularidad que debo utilizar un transistor 741. subiré una imagen la cual un compañera realizo su montaje pero yo quiero analizar las 2 etapas y no me hallo. espero puedan ayudarme.

no pude subir la foto la tengo en doc. soy nueva aun lo tengo experiencia aca.


----------



## DATAGENIUS

rosana vieira dijo:


> buenas tardes retomando este tema, se me a presentado un problema referente al diseño de un circuito que reciba una onda senoidal  por el generador el circuito la convierta a cuadrada y esta luego en triangular



 mira, como "ayudita" según tengo entendido una onda senoidal se puede transformar a cuadrada (manteniendo en todo caso siempre la misma frecuencia  ) saturando la amplitud de la senoidal, es decir, la amplificas tanto que al final termina siendo recortada *en la cima y en la sima* (ojo con lo que escribi  ).

Luego, para transformarla en triangular, a partir de onda cuadrada, solo sé que debe pasar por un proceso de integración suscesiva... en este caso, parece ser más fácil pasarla de senoidal a triangular 




rosana vieira dijo:


> con la particularidad que debo utilizar un transistor 741




 a mi me parece que se trata del "amplificador Operacional 741" y no de un transistor numerado así 

Para subir fotos, usa el CLIP que está en el menú superior, al lado derecho de la carita amarilla 

Nos leemos


----------



## pandacba

rosana vieira dijo:


> buenas tardes retomando este tema, se me a presentado un problema referente al diseño de un circuito que reciba una onda senoidal  por el generador el circuito la convierta a cuadrada y esta luego en triangular, con la particularidad que debo utilizar un transistor 741. subiré una imagen la cual un compañera realizo su montaje pero yo quiero analizar las 2 etapas y no me hallo. espero puedan ayudarme.
> 
> no pude subir la foto la tengo en doc. soy nueva aun lo tengo experiencia aca.



Habla con propiedad un 741 no es un transistor, de echo en su inteior hay una buena cantidad de ellos conformando lo que se conoce como amplificador operacional.

Es poco técnico denominarlo transistor

pasar de una cuadrada es ultra simple, tomas el operacional, por la entrada no inversora insyectas tu señal senoidal, por la inversora pones una tensión continua, con lo cual ajustaras el duty cycle al 50%, más simple que eso imposible


----------



## rosana vieira

buenos días: disculpa la equivocación escribí transistor porque el circuito que visualice tiene 2 transistores por lo tanto fue una equivocación el 741 es un operacional. reitero mis disculpas.


----------



## pandacba

No hay cuidado, todos nos equivocamos de vez en cuando, es parte de nuestra naturleza humana.

El esquema que te propuse es simple sencillo y eficiente. puedes ensayarlo en cualquier simulador


----------



## dukex

pandacba dijo:


> No hay cuidado, todos nos equivocamos de vez en cuando, es parte de nuestra naturleza humana.


----------



## Macatronica

Que tal un circuito resonante RLC? Tienes que cambiar la frecuencia de onda de salida? Si tienes que cambiarla la cosa se complica un poco, pero si no, es muy sencillo.
Basicamente es un filtro paso banda con un ancho de banda muy pequeño (en relacion al factor de calidad Q). Esto lo que hace es dejar pasar solo un tono a determinada frecuencia de las infinitas ondas senoidales que forman una señal cuadrada.


----------



## canepauser

Fogonazo dijo:


> Con este esquema consigues las 3 formas de onda, pero es de frecuencia *"Fija"*
> Ver el archivo adjunto 5725​
> En este post hay mas información y alguna capturas de simulación.
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/circuitos-varios-12144/#post67993



Hola una pregunta de casualidad ¿se puede variar la frecuencia en este circuito?
como si fuera un pwm?
cree me que no entiendo como funciona pero esta genial 

Saludos


----------



## andresronydance

hay alguna forma de llegar a frecuencias en el orden de los Mhz a través de este circuito.... segun tengo entendido el 555 no llega a tales frecuencias


----------



## DOSMETROS

andresronydance dijo:


> hay alguna forma de llegar a frecuencias en el orden de los Mhz a través de este circuito.... segun tengo entendido el 555 no llega a tales frecuencias


 
No llega , mejor leete el datasheet del 555 

Saludos !


----------

